# Hard to imagine a better formula for learning woodworking



## ssnvet

We've driven by the school several times while on vacation in Maine and I have always wanted to stop in and see the exhibitions of student work, but couldn't coordinate it. I've heard several good reports about the school.

Good luck on your furniture making adventures.


----------



## ellen35

Took a 2 week course there last spring and it was a great experience. I learned so much and corrected a bunch of things I was doing incorrectly. This little gem of a woodworking school is well worth a trip.


----------



## NormG

I am glad you had such a positive experience wile there. I have heard of and seen some of the students work.


----------



## BigMig

Thanks for your in-depth review. I'm curious: is it your intention to forge a career in wood, or was it to develop and hone skills, etc.

I too have been puttering with wood projects, but I am frustrated with the pace of my progress. And so I'm looking for a school opportunity that'll help me hone/improve my basic skills and learn how to make better joinery, etc.


----------



## ellen35

BigMig,
This is the place to go. They have a "basic woodworking" course that is top notch. You really learn. It should be called "basic furniture making and woodworking". It is 2 weeks of learning at a fast pace and practicing on your own. the school is open 24/7 to students.


----------



## cutndried

BigMig,
I am not going to be pursuing a career in woodworking, but most of the students in the course were headed in that direction. I am not sure a 2 week course would be long enough to give you a solid footing to pursue high-end furniture making. The 12 week course is a fair beginning in that direction, but the 9 month course they offer would be even better for preparation for a career path. Not that one couldn't get there other ways over time. Obviously the money is an issue, as is the time. Also keep in mind that a career in furniture making is not a high probability pathway to lots of money.


----------



## ellen35

The 2 week course is often a pre-requisite for the 9 month course. It is also the first 2 weeks of the 12 week course.


----------



## iminmyshop

We look forward to seeing your projects. Can you post the projects you did while there? I took the 3 month intensive class a couple of years ago. It changed my game. With just 12 students and 2 teachers always there, everyone in the class progressed amazingly. They teach you how wood moves and to make traditional joinery so your pieces will last generations. They teach a bit of design too. Doing things with curves, something I never touched for lack of knowledge before the course is par for the course now and literally adds a whole new dimension to your woodworking. I too highly recommend the school.


----------

